# Wreck of the Johanna, Hartland, Devon



## Bloomers (May 23, 2008)

Visited with a couple of mates last month. got told originally about it by my former boss and my dad, who both salvaged some of the wreckage before she broke up after a week on the rocks. the reports call it looting, but hey ho, this is Cornwall, we are all Wreckers at heart 

Was quite surprised how much is still there after 25 years on the rocks

will let the pictures do the talking

View from our entrance point






on the beach





3/4'' thick piece of hull





Hull section










Porthole










J and some scrap





generator?





One of the engines





Me making a generic pose, for scale





fair sized crank and rod





inlet manifold















should have dropped these out there, saved a lot of bother 










any comments welcome


----------



## fatdeeman (May 24, 2008)

Great stuff!

I like ships in various states of dereliction!


----------



## smiffy (May 24, 2008)

*wrecks....*

I'm amazed....what with heavy scrap like that touching £160 a tonne in the right places I'm seriously surprised that some Cornish lads with a Hiab on board their trawler haven't diversified a little and cleared a bit of scrap iron............. That motor alone is probably in the region of maybe 2 tonne.thats £300 quid on it's own..........
Good stuff mate....good post !!......Actually I've just looked at the photos again.That motor is more like somewhere between 4 or 5 tonne.................uuuuummmmmm loot !!!!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 24, 2008)

Bloomers said:


> the reports call it looting, but hey ho, this is Cornwall, we are all Wreckers at heart



 Let's face it, it's their fault for spilling oil on our beaches! 

Excellent stuff! I love seeing things like this. Nice one!


----------



## MD (May 24, 2008)

the engine dont look that big
until the one of you standing on it

good report nice to see something different


----------



## krela (May 24, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> the engine dont look that big
> until the one of you standing on it



lol I was just about to say exactly the same thing!


----------



## Neosea (May 24, 2008)

It's a nice small marine engine

Every time I find a wreak it seems like only the boilers remain with a few posts. Engines and boilers are always the last to disappear; it is amazing how many litter coastlines and no one gives them a second thought or if they do, they think they have been dumped and do not give a thought to the souls that may have been lost in extreme circumstances of the wreak. Most wreaks occur in bad weather or due to mechanical breakdowns.


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 24, 2008)

Great report, I love nosing around old seashore wreckage, I had a quick Google for info on what she was carrying, lots of reports that the locals were looting the wreck but no mention of the cargo. Anyone know what the cargo was?

RD


----------



## Bloomers (May 24, 2008)

Wiki says it was carrying wheat. i know my old man had the radios out of her, my boss had all the tools out the engineering compartmants, many of which he still has, and some of the locals inbreds spent all day lugging beer up the cliffs!!


----------



## dangerous dave (May 24, 2008)

smiffy said:


> I'm amazed....what with heavy scrap like that touching £160 a tonne in the right places I'm seriously surprised that some Cornish lads with a Hiab on board their trawler haven't diversified a little and cleared a bit of scrap iron............. That motor alone is probably in the region of maybe 2 tonne.thats £300 quid on it's own..........
> Good stuff mate....good post !!......Actually I've just looked at the photos again.That motor is more like somewhere between 4 or 5 tonne.................uuuuummmmmm loot !!!!!!!



all down to the recever of the wreck law someone owns that wreck thats why its not been salvaged


----------



## *MrB* (May 24, 2008)

Nice work buddy, good to see some different types of explore cropping up


----------



## Cerberus (May 25, 2008)

Oh nice one. Been fascinated with the Johanna since learning about it on BBC's Coast a couple years ago. These are the best shots I've seen on the net. Its amazing how much is left, but also amazing what nature did to this originally completely intact ship.


----------



## Silverfox (May 26, 2008)

Bloomers said:


> should have dropped these out there, saved a lot of bother



LMFAO 

Nice explore buddy, keep up the good work


----------

